# Any 650B road/gravel tire tubeless conversions out there?



## kma (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone running 650B tires tubeless and can share their experience? 

I’m considering buying the new Panaracer Pari-Moto Gravel 650B x 42c (aramid bead) and converting them to tubeless. Panaracer said they are not sold as tubeless but can be setup tubeless with no more than 60 psi. Plus they are only $39 compared to $60+ for the Soma’s and Compass tires.

My main concern is going over 40psi (no more than 60psi) with them on a hookless tubeless compatible rim.

Thanks for any feedback/experiences ....


----------

